# USA ore car loads



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for a source for loads for my ore cars. USA does not have any. I need about a half dozen. Any suggestions?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Todd 

Others have said the USAT Ore Cars are the same as the Lionel Ore Cars. Supposedly USAT bought the molds from Lionel. If so you might want to purchase one of these loads and see if they are truly the same. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLUE-MOUNTAIN-L...2ea6e1eb2e


Randy


----------

